
Force: Machine Predicted Lithology - smir
https://xeek.ai/challenges/force-well-logs/overview
======
smir
Create a machine learning model that has the highest accuracy in prediction
lithology from a suite of wireline logs. A training dataset with hand
interpreted and QC’ed wellbore lithology is available.$0K in prizes

